# Looking for parts for swinger 2000



## Luztree (Sep 21, 2013)

Can someone recommend a dealer to get a rear hub and wheel studs and axle studs,tapered washers and locknuts? The rear is a dana60 but I guess that doesn't matter because the hub is seperate. I'm having problems with the service from NMC wollard, the manufacturer, in getting the parts and it's pissing me off. I live in n.j. Oh, the machine is a 2001 swinger 2000. Thanks for any help. Jeff


----------



## dieselfitter (Sep 29, 2013)

Luztree said:


> Can someone recommend a dealer to get a rear hub and wheel studs and axle studs,tapered washers and locknuts? The rear is a dana60 but I guess that doesn't matter because the hub is seperate. I'm having problems with the service from NMC wollard, the manufacturer, in getting the parts and it's pissing me off. I live in n.j. Oh, the machine is a 2001 swinger 2000. Thanks for any help. Jeff



Jeff, contact these guys:A & O FORKLIFT - ROUGH TERRAIN FORKLIFTS
Funny story:
Swinger in now owned by NMC Wollard in Eau Claire WI. Their product support sucks, total arseholes. This company(A & O forklift) was their largest dealer. When A & O requested a design change in the mast offered, NMC Wollard said no changes, take it or leave it. A & O said "We'll leave it" and started building their own equipment. DF


----------



## Luztree (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks DF!


----------



## dieselfitter (Oct 14, 2013)

Glad to be of help. Did Mike get you fixed up?


----------



## Luztree (Oct 14, 2013)

After 2 1/2- 3 weeks I got my parts, well most of them. They suck. I love the machine but if the service was good, it would be awesome. Is mike able to get any swinger parts?


----------



## dieselfitter (Oct 14, 2013)

Luztree said:


> After 2 1/2- 3 weeks I got my parts, well most of them. They suck. I love the machine but if the service was good, it would be awesome. Is mike able to get any swinger parts?



Mike has been able to get everything I've ever needed, faster and for less than NMC Wollard.


----------

